# Rope tobacco, Smoking vs Chewing



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rope tobacco, Smoking vs Chewing..

What is the difference? I can think of a few chewing ropes that smell really good, and they cost less than $3.00.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've no experience with rope tobac, but isn't chewing tobacco cured and cased differently?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Rope or twist tobaccos are separated, hand woven, and spun into rope. The spool is placed into a steam press and cooked for 2-3 hours and then is rested in the press to cool for 6-8 hours. Throughout the known history of tobacco manufacturing, the art of leaf selection, stripping, and rolling has been one of the most crafted and difficult tasks in the industry. Originally, rope was one of the most common forms of finished tobacco products. The origin is lost to us but it is likely that rope tobacco originated with sailors who brought tobacco to Europe in the 16th century and who would have known well the art of rope making. Rope offers the consumer great versatility as it can be cut and smoked, chewed, or rasped to a coarse powder and snuffed. Rope is created much like a cigar as the leaf must be selected for quality, color, and form; this allows the separation of outer wrapper and fill leafs. Women have often been used for this task because of their gentle dexterity and patience. Once the leaves are separated, the rolling process involves two operators; one to feed equal amounts of wrapper and filler while the other seaves the leaf. All of this takes place while a 19th century spooling machine is slowly pulling the rope away from the weaver. To create a two pound spool from leaf selection to finished product can take an average of six hours or longer if flavoring or pressing are to be involved.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

gboyet93 said:


> Rope tobacco, Smoking vs Chewing..
> 
> What is the difference? I can think of a few chewing ropes that smell really good, and they cost less than $3.00.


Chewing ropes are for... well... chewing. They're heavily cased in molasses and flavourings and as such won't burn very well no matter how long you dry them. Now when I got my tin of SG Black XX Rope I did slice off a piece, chewed it and stuck it into my cheek. After I woke up from passing out I determined that if our forefathers did indeed chew this stuff they must have been more "manly" than I am. It did taste good though, rather tobaccoy with a sweetness from the stoving.

Louis


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

BrSpiritus said:


> Chewing ropes are for... well... chewing. They're heavily cased in molasses and flavourings and as such won't burn very well no matter how long you dry them. Now when I got my tin of SG Black XX Rope I did slice off a piece, chewed it and stuck it into my cheek. After I woke up from passing out I determined that if our forefathers did indeed chew this stuff they must have been more "manly" than I am. It did taste good though, rather tobaccoy with a sweetness from the stoving.
> 
> Louis


I'm fairly sure they were more manly..........


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

gboyet93 said:


> I'm fairly sure they were more manly..........


Come to think of it I have a few more hairs on my chest now...


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

BrSpiritus said:


> Come to think of it I have a few more hairs on my chest now...


And probably your back too...............


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

gboyet93 said:


> And probably your back too...............


Not to mention his tongue!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

This reminds me of what I saw on Tobacco Reviews the other day. I was checking to see if H&H Daybreak had been listed yet, and was shocked to find reviews for the plug tobacco Day's Work! An interesting experiment, I suppose. Alas, I looked to see if my high school chew of choice, Bloodhound was listed, but no such luck...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I love a good plug of tobacco every once in a blue moon. They will knock you on your ass if you're not used to it/expecting it though. Cannonball's my fav. And I've never heard of rope tobacco before, but, it appears as if it is meant for pipe-smoking and chewing. Where are these 3$ ropes you speak of? lol I'd be down to try some.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

eyesack said:


> I love a good plug of tobacco every once in a blue moon. They will knock you on your ass if you're not used to it/expecting it though. Cannonball's my fav. And I've never heard of rope tobacco before, but, it appears as if it is meant for pipe-smoking and chewing. Where are these 3$ ropes you speak of? lol I'd be down to try some.


Ropes are our tobacco tie-in to a bygone era. Just remember - there's a reason those dudes in the 1700-1800's didn't live very long.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Lack of proper healthcare? Oh you've been shot in the arm? Chop it off with an non-sterile lumber saw! oh... you were talking about the heavy tobacco use... =( lol!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

BrSpiritus said:


> Chewing ropes are for... well... chewing. They're heavily cased in molasses and flavourings and as such won't burn very well no matter how long you dry them. Now when I got my tin of SG Black XX Rope I did slice off a piece, chewed it and stuck it into my cheek. After I woke up from passing out I determined that if our forefathers did indeed chew this stuff they must have been more "manly" than I am. It did taste good though, rather tobaccoy with a sweetness from the stoving.
> 
> Louis


He he, I did that with Gwaith and Hogarth Irish Rope and it was spicy as hell. Like the strongest slim Jim...EVER!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Lack of proper healthcare? Oh you've been shot in the arm? Chop it off with an non-sterile lumber saw! oh... you were talking about the heavy tobacco use... =( lol!


Arrr...the two hooks and the peg leg don't bother me none, but can't seem to shake this cough...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Arrr...the two hooks and the peg leg don't bother me none, but can't seem to shake this cough...


:fear:OH, NO!!! It's that evil pirate, Captain Blacklips!!! RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Rope Tobacco... it's not just for old dead guys anymore! It's for soon to be old dead guys, too!"


----------

